# Tacoma Wa. Thunderbird Tatuaje event/Herf?



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

http://www.thunderbirdtrading.com/web/cigar-special.htm

(click on "special events")

Anyone interested in making this January 19 Tatuaje event into a Herf?


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

I am in.

For those of you that haven't been there in a while they have made a new room just to hold all the boxes.

Singles are all still out in the main room, but it is nice to shop all the boxes in a separate room.

Anyway, this sounds good to me. Charlie, John......you guys in?????


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Damn. Why couldn't they have done that when I lived in T-town for college? Have fun, folks!!!!!


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Damn. Why couldn't they have done that when I lived in T-town for college? Have fun, folks!!!!!


Pacific Lutheran?


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

jaycarla said:


> Pacific Lutheran?


I'll have to check. You guys use any excuse to smoke a cigar.

BTW when I was down at the Tulalip Casino I was told the new hotel they are building is going to have a cigar lounge with a walk in humi.:tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

jaycarla said:


> Pacific Lutheran?


heck no.... Puget Sound.  GO LOGGERS!!! :r


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

I went there last night and joined their club. It cost $50, but they gave me about $40 worth of cigars. One of the cigars they gave me was a Tatuaje Cabaiguan, (I'm not sure if it was a Belicosos Finos or Guapo) It was big and very good.

The event starts at 2pm but the bartender recomended getting there around 11:30-12:00 so we could all sit together.

If we can get a fairly firm number on how many will be there, I will go there Friday night and see if I can reserve some seats for us.

Take care
Ken


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey guys, I WISH I WAS going to be there. 

PapaJohn, have you tried one of those ERDM I sent you? I recommend it for a morning smoke.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> Hey guys, I WISH I WAS going to be there.
> 
> PapaJohn, have you tried one of those ERDM I sent you? I recommend it for a morning smoke.


You sent me one (1)...smoked it and it was great!! The prize goes to the 5 HdM's you sent.:tu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> You sent me one (1)...smoked it and it was great!! The prize goes to the 5 HdM's you sent.:tu


I could have swore I sent you two. Awesome, I have some other stuff to send or bring. I am crossing my fingers that I can come up there over the next couple months.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> I could have swore I sent you two. Awesome, I have some other stuff to send or bring. I am crossing my fingers that I can come up there over the next couple months.


Brent you were right....found the other bugger hiding in my small desk top humi.:ss

So I assume your still up in the air concerning your future in the military. Funny how things change. When I was in it seemed like a whole bunch of folks were looking for anyway to make a quick exit.:gn


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Saturday has me working the 7 to 5 shift unfortunately.....How long is the herf going to last?


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Saturday has me working the 7 to 5 shift unfortunately.....How long is the herf going to last?


If I have to work Saturday, I should be able to get off early and will try to get there around 11:30-12:00. The event is supposed to last until 6:00 but depending on how I feel, I should be there until at least 8:00.

Hope to see you there Charley.

To bad you can't make it Brent, hope all is going well for you.

Papa and Jay, it will be great to see you guys again.

Coffeemonkey, it will be great to meet you. It sounds like we have a lot of common interests.

Take care.
Ken


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Brent you were right....found the other bugger hiding in my small desk top humi.:ss
> 
> So I assume your still up in the air concerning your future in the military. Funny how things change. When I was in it seemed like a whole bunch of folks were looking for anyway to make a quick exit.:gn


I am glad you found it.

Yeah, I am just going through the crap dealing with how I will get screwed by the med folks. I love the medical crew, but hate the board crew who will decide my fate.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

HMMMMM...Road trip anyone?


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Just got word that there will be no overtime for me this Saturday so I should be there by 11:30-12:00.

I will try to get us a table in the lower section at the far left.

Please let me know if you are going so I can try to save seats for everyone.

Take care.
Ken


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Sorry to say I will probably be a no show on this one Ken....Work has my azz from 7am till 5pm.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Sorry to say I will probably be a no show on this one Ken....Work has my azz from 7am till 5pm.


Same here....wish I could but.................................


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Sorry to hear that you guys can't make it, I've missed a few myself.

Just a heads up, it sounds like RP will be having an event in March, at the T-Bird.

Take care guys and have a great weekend.
Ken


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

I was there today (Friday) to pick up a couple Tats since I won't be at the event tomorrow. For those of you thinking of going, I took a peek at the raffle table, and it looks pretty sweet!!


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

This was the best event I have ever been to:tu It was also the only event I haver ever been to

I saw Woolybugger/Richard and Coffeemonkey/Ted there. If you haven't had the opportunity to meet these fine BOTL, you are missing out.

Coffeemonkey was the big (and generous) winner at our table with a couple boxes of Torano and some samplers. Woolybugger also picked up a box of samplers and other goodies.

I walked away with a box of Guapo and a box of Regios plus 7 West Coast a couple Reserva J21 and a handful of other Tat samples. Mine unfortunatly were not free, but the prices were well below the best prices I could find on Cigarcyclopedia.

After everything I have heard about the Black labels, I was a little bummed that none were to be had. I was really looking forward to trying some of these.

They are having an event in February (can't remember who) and in March Rockey Patel will be there.

Almost forgot. Looks like we are having a HERF this Tuesday at the Thunderbird. Hope some of you fine Botl can make it.

Take care everyone.
Ken


----------

